# is this otopharynx ?



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

a freind got this fish,it came from a importation with
the wrong name i think....they said it was a placidochormis 
type,but my guess is that it's a "otopharynx lithobates"
its has the yellow edge on it's dorsal fin but cant't bee seen
in the pic.the only thing that makes me suspect is that the yellow
mark doesn't come till it's nose :-?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is indeed a Otopharynx lithobates.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks like a Oto x C. Azureus based on head shape, which is a little more bulky than a Lithobates.


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

Rift485 said:


> Looks like a Oto x C. Azureus based on head shape, which is a little more bulky than a Lithobates.


i think is the foto taht makes the fish look like that,but the fish
has similar body shape as a fryeri :thumb:


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

any one else has a guess :-?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

he does seem like Otopharynx lithobates


----------

